# Thoughts please... I think girl UPDATED!!



## dinosaur2010

This looks 100% girl to me based on the nub theory
What do others think?

Its a boy!! I can't quite believe it! I'm over the moon and so excited!
So that ball above what I thought was the nub must actually be the nub!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 158


----------



## embeth

I'd be more inclined to
Say boy xx


----------



## dinosaur2010

Really? Why do you think boy? I thought that nub was about parallel with the spine?


----------



## lau86

Looks a lot like this babies nub and we've been told that it's a girl. To me it does look like a girl


----------



## madseasons

I am going to lean :pink: here as well. Although the skull looks more like a boy, the nub (if that is what I am looking at) says girl.


----------



## bobster

I'm leaning girl too but it's not obvious as there's something above what I think is the nub that looks a bit raised


----------



## cupcakekate

girl x


----------



## dinosaur2010

Yes I think I'm looking at the wrong thing and calling it the nub 
There's a small more upright thing behind what I'm looking at and that looks boy!


----------



## lau86

Yeah agreed, if that thing sticking up is nub it looks more boy, you could post on babynub.com and they will be able to have a better guess


----------



## dinosaur2010

Thanks I'll give that a go!
I was certain girl but now I'm not so sure!
Which bit do you all think the nub is? I think there's a choice of 2 bits


----------



## embeth

dinosaur2010 said:


> Really? Why do you think boy? I thought that nub was about parallel with the spine?

I'm not sure the whole nub is there, if that bright white bit is the nub it's quite thick and short, girls ones I see tend to be a bit longer and thinner..just a guess tho! Xx


----------



## dinosaur2010

Here are the 2 options I think for the nub- which one are you looking at? 1 or 2?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 41


----------



## Jessicahide

I would say girl, just keep in mind i have no clue really, it was just my first thought when i seen your pic xxx


----------



## winterbabies3

Hmm...tricky, have you posted on ingender? If so, what have they said? I am going w boy...but I'm not sure which is the nub. I think #1 is too large to be nub.


----------



## dinosaur2010

winterbabies3 said:


> Hmm...tricky, have you posted on ingender? If so, what have they said? I am going w boy...but I'm not sure which is the nub. I think #1 is too large to be nub.

I posted on ingender and the ultrasound forum leader thinks number 2 is the nub and she is going boy as she thinks the little ball above it could be the scrotal bump!!


----------



## MeeOhMya

What was baby measuring? #2 is the nub but I don't think it's captured fully. I don't think the part above is part of the nub. Congrats on baby


----------



## dinosaur2010

MeeOhMya said:


> What was baby measuring? #2 is the nub but I don't think it's captured fully. I don't think the part above is part of the nub. Congrats on baby



This scan was 13+1


----------



## winterbabies3

dinosaur2010 said:


> winterbabies3 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm...tricky, have you posted on ingender? If so, what have they said? I am going w boy...but I'm not sure which is the nub. I think #1 is too large to be nub.
> 
> I posted on ingender and the ultrasound forum leader thinks number 2 is the nub and she is going boy as she thinks the little ball above it could be the scrotal bump!!Click to expand...

How exciting!! They were right with mine so I'll stick with my boy guess=)


----------



## dinosaur2010

winterbabies3 said:


> dinosaur2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winterbabies3 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm...tricky, have you posted on ingender? If so, what have they said? I am going w boy...but I'm not sure which is the nub. I think #1 is too large to be nub.
> 
> I posted on ingender and the ultrasound forum leader thinks number 2 is the nub and she is going boy as she thinks the little ball above it could be the scrotal bump!!Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting!! They were right with mine so I'll stick with my boy guess=)Click to expand...

Did you think boy for the same reason? The little ball thing?


----------



## winterbabies3

Yes that's what gave it away for me as well!


----------



## lexey_7

I'm going to guess boy x


----------



## dinosaur2010

lexey_7 said:


> I'm going to guess boy x

Is the bump above the nub making you think boy lexey?


----------



## rosaphene2

I think boy :blue: too, I think the nub is what you labelled 2


----------



## dinosaur2010

Arggg im getting excited with all these boy guesses! 
I'm surprised considering the nub looks pretty straight. 

Is it the ball bit ontop that is swaying you towards boy?


----------



## MissCherry15

Boy xx


----------



## dinosaur2010

I've been googling some boy nubs and although mine isn't the typical upright angle- that mass above the nub seems to appear on a lot of boy nubs! Still in the game for blue I think!!


----------



## dinosaur2010

Just bumping this for any more guesses!!
I can't wait for my scan on 4th Dec!!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Hope you hear boy! That's what I'm hoping to hear too. I have two girls. Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Tesh23

I'm gonna say girl


----------



## dinosaur2010

The big reveal is tomo!! Can't actually wait!! X


----------



## shivangi1210

All the best hun !!


----------



## Tesh23

Tesh23 said:


> I'm gonna say girl

Changing my orignal guess to boy! Goodluck tomorrow can't wait for your update!


----------



## dinosaur2010

Tesh23 said:


> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna say girl
> 
> Changing my orignal guess to boy! Goodluck tomorrow can't wait for your update!Click to expand...

What's made you change your mind??


----------



## Tesh23

I changed my mine on what I first thought was the nub! Been looking a lot on ingender girl and boy scans so basing my decision on that!


----------



## dinosaur2010

Bumping as I've added my update onto original post....team blue!!


----------



## lau86

Congratulations!


----------



## Tesh23

Ah congrats on team blue!


----------



## shivangi1210

dinosaur2010 said:


> Bumping as I've added my update onto original post....team blue!!

Yayyyy congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------

